# Defense of the Original Westminster Standards



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 12, 2014)

Friends, if it is of interest, here is a webpage defending the original Westminster Standards. 

All thoughts are welcome, as well as recommendations for additional resources.


The Interpretation and Defense of the Original Westminster Standards | Reformed Books Online


----------

